# Freddie 500



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud, Don S and I went to the Freddie 500 today. Wow what great fun! Even thou this is a mini board and they were running 1/4 scales. There were few other BRPers there too. First the racing was good from the sprint cars to the stock car. Then the main event was 500 laps, which might get boring, but it really didn't. There was a run of green flag laps where the leaders were nose to tail for 20 laps untill the pit stops. Really good racing. But the best thing was the food. Freddie had a pig roast, and plenty more. I know I am full for a few days. So THANKS AGAIN FREDDIE it was a fun day in the Kingdom!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

sounds like fun Tang went to attica tonight to watch the full size sprinters, Dale Blaney won by 1/2 car length....good racing, saw a few pigs but wouldnt eat them if you know what I mean. Freddie you are the man putting on sooooooooooooo many great races!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes thanks Freddie. And the 1/4th racers for a good show. The food was way better than the BRP sausage


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes the Kingdom was rocking yesterday. :thumbsup:

I hope everyone that came enjoyed themselves, Next year it will be a two day event. And next year with the new off road track we will have an event like this once a month. :thumbsup:

HEY P.O. Racer are you taking notes ?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Freddie.....Is it "Good to be the King" LOL


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes it is :thumbsup:

I am not King I just am a person everyone loves to hate


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Logan and I had a great time at the 500. The racing, food, and band were all awsome. It was definately a great day in the kingdom!!! It was good to be a loyal subject too!!!:thumbsup: Thanks Freddie and crew!!!:wave:


----------

